# Pensacola Pier 1-1 to 1-5



## davofish (Dec 29, 2016)

1-1 First day saw a pompano and a few whiting pulled up early in the morning on some shrimp, then nothing the rest of the morning. Heard the bonito were heavy Saturday before the storms started coming through

1-2 nothing at all. Donated some shrimp to the sea.

1-3 small whiting and a gaffttop, more donated shrimp

1-4 water started to clear up just a tad with the wind shift, bonito came through in small bursts and we had 3 hookups, but only one pulled up, some other guys caught a few and another couple caught one or two. A few more gafftops were caught as well.

1-5 water clearer, cigar minnows were caught all morning, a guy about halfway along the pier hooked up on a very nice redfish but got his line snapped trying to get it up. Bluefish came through and we saw a nice one caught. A couple dozen sheepshead moved in on the pilings but we didn't have anything they wanted.


----------



## Guymann (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice report. Thought it was me that had nasty luck this past week. Gotta love this crazy weather!!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the sight, to both of you, at least you got out, I've been laid up with two bad shoulders, it sucks getting old.


----------

